# One Piece...so who read? :D



## The Viztard (Oct 7, 2010)

Last chapter was freakin epic!  
	

	
	
		
		

		
			







Spoiler



Everyone is so damn buff! Freakin' Luffy and his haki, oh man...and how he destroyed the impostor and his group with just a glance...priceless. (I wanna see the real "Straw-Hat" crew destroy the fake one. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 ) Duuude, Zoro and his ship-cutting-in-half abilities sheesh! I gotta complain about Franky's new look though...not really feeling it...but dude can't wait for the next chapter...


----------



## Rydian (Oct 7, 2010)

Spoiler



I don't like the new look of franky either.

Zoro's one eye has me curious.



*humps your leg, too*
Glad nobody else can see that in he spoiler...


----------



## smile72 (Oct 7, 2010)

I thought the latest chapter was pretty good! I think the 2 year skip was awesome!!! I also wanna see the real SH crew kick the fake one's asses!!


----------



## The Viztard (Oct 7, 2010)

Duude, fosho! It was awesome...but not too too great.


----------



## NeSchn (Oct 7, 2010)

Wait, whats goin on?  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Or am I just gettin trolled.


----------



## Brocktree (Oct 7, 2010)

I wonder what kind of new skills chopper has =D.


----------



## Dionysus (Oct 7, 2010)

Play Jump ultimate stars people, you can play with all the straw hat crew on the DS. Plus its an anime fighter including naruto characters, DBZ and many more JUMP characters with WI-FI


----------



## OmerMe (Oct 7, 2010)

blazergamer93 said:
			
		

> Play Jump ultimate stars people, you can play with all the straw hat crew on the DS. Plus its *a manga* fighter including naruto characters, DBZ and many more JUMP characters with WI-FI


FIX'D.
I love One Piece, been following for about 5-6 years or something like that.


Spoiler



599 was great, I can't wait for 600. I wanna see the fake SHs dead



My friend told me today she doesn't like OP, but she likes Bleach and Naruto, so I don't see why she can't like OP, she haven't even tried reading it and won't try since she 'knows' she doesn't like it.

FFFFUU it's so annoying when people do that, try something before saying you don't like it!


----------



## OmerMe (Oct 7, 2010)

lolwut delete this post


----------



## Splych (Oct 8, 2010)

Rydian said:
			
		

> Spoiler
> 
> 
> 
> ...


yeh , true say on that . they just don't look right ... y'know?



Spoiler



i read it . 
ugh that freakin fake Straw Hat crew makes no sense at all -_- .
since when did luffy use guns , and why did he get so fat O_O . 
i can't believe people actually believed that .


----------



## Rydian (Oct 8, 2010)

Spoiler



Most people haven't actually seen the straw hat crew, only headshots, and the poster never talked about their weapons.

Their disguises are enough to fool the average person in the OP universe, and that's all they needed.


----------



## sdnoob (Oct 8, 2010)

It's really interesting right now, good stuff.



Spoiler



Luffy only needs his eyes to destroy  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



An one eyed-stare knocked down 4 fakes, what will both eyes do?


----------



## Splych (Oct 8, 2010)

Spoiler



ah makes sense . maybe it's just me thinking it this way , probably cause we read it in a story book perspective . if we were in it, we'd probably be fooled if we didn't meet the straw hat crew before . 

another thing, it's just Haki . 
who knows how powerful it is now after 2 years of pure training


----------



## The Viztard (Oct 8, 2010)

Spoiler



He dodged a bullet, used his haki non-lethally (wait is it possible to use it lethally?), and acted as nothing happened, all while carrying 3 years worth of supplies on his back...well 3 years under normal people conditions. Knowing Luffy it won't last him 3 days... o.o


----------



## silverbullet1080 (Oct 8, 2010)

Franky's new design is surprisingly awful.


----------



## luke_c (Oct 8, 2010)

After reading a few chapters it does look quite appealing and the art style is very much like Fairy Tail (Which I also enjoy). The problem is catching up!


----------



## sdnoob (Oct 9, 2010)

silverbullet1080 said:
			
		

> Franky's new design is surprisingly awful.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



One Piece came out first  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




But Fairy Tail is just as great. Don't quote me on this, but I heard from a friend that the artist of Fairy Tail was a student of Oda (One Piece Artist/Writer).


----------



## MelodieOctavia (Oct 9, 2010)

I have yet to read One Piece, i'm still working my way through the original Naruto series (anime). i still can't find a reason to hate naruto after the 57th ep. Not to say it's awesome...just not as bad as people make it out to be.


----------



## Rydian (Oct 9, 2010)

TwinRetro said:
			
		

> I have yet to read One Piece, i'm still working my way through the original Naruto series (anime). i still can't find a reason to hate naruto after the 57th ep. Not to say it's awesome...just not as bad as people make it out to be.


Naruto gets way better after the time skip.

He shuts the fuck up more often so stuff can actually happen.


----------



## silverbullet1080 (Oct 9, 2010)

sdnoob said:
			
		

> silverbullet1080 said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


IIRC, Rave Master which is by the same author/artist as Fairy Tail came out at more or less the same time as One Piece.


----------



## sdnoob (Oct 10, 2010)

silverbullet1080 said:
			
		

> IIRC, Rave Master which is by the same author/artist as Fairy Tail came out at more or less the same time as One Piece.
> 
> I know Wikipedia isn't the most credible source, but oh wells.
> One Piece ran since 1997 while Rave Master ran from 1999 to 2005, that doesn't mean it wasn't made beforehand, but just a bit of info.
> ...



So I had some wrong information in my previous post.


----------

